# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Ipad help maybe?

## mayainverse

if anyone could point me to a place I can Fix my problem. I have a blank Ipad that I can't get past the lock screen. anyone have any advice.

----------


## Bambusbar

If you hook it up to the computer, I believe there's an option (if they're both on the same apple account) or a way to unlock it. 

If they're not on the same Apple Account and it won't connect to iTunes, than there's no way past the screen other than by totally resetting the iPad.

----------


## mayainverse

yes it is totally reset. still get screen. it is a wifi only module. is there no way to get to home screen without having to connect to the internet?

----------


## aristol

connect your ipad to PC, and put it into recovery mode. Many tuts from web can help.


1.Turn Off your iPhone, iPod touch, or iPad if it isn't off already.
2.Press and hold down the On/Off button on the right side (iPhone 6 or later) or top (all other iPhones, iPods, and iPads) for 3 seconds.
3.Swipe the slide to power off confirmation slider to the right.
4.Press and hold down the Home button on your iPhone, iPod touch, or iPhone.
5.Plug your iPhone, iPod touch, or iPad into your Mac or Windows PC and make sure iTunes is running.
6.Release the Home button when you see the Connect to iTunes screen.
At this point iTunes should display an alert saying it's detected an iPhone, iPod touch, or iPad in recovery mode, and will let you restore your device.

----------

